# Repticon Baltimore -This weekend 9/19,9/20



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

I will be vending this weekend once again at Repticon Baltimore in Timonium,Md. I will have a large selection of dart frogs (tinctorius,ranitomeya,pumilio) along with a great terrarium plant selection-potted and cuttings! I will also be offering some live tropical moss,leaf litter and a few other goodies. I will also have melanogaster and hydei fruitfly cultures,and 5 or 6 varieties of isopods. Come on by and say hi, and if you are looking for quality dart frogs for great prices,we got them! See you all this weekend!
Ron


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Sounds good, I'll see you there!


----------



## emallard25 (Jun 28, 2012)

Good to know. I'll see you there as well.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Going on saturday. See ya then ron.


----------

